# Radioamatierisms >  Motorola rācijas pārprogrammēšana

## java

Sveiki! Varbūt kāds var palīdzēt ar pārprogrammēšanu motorola GM1200E rācijai.
Es atradu internetā gan servisa programmu, gan kabeļa shēmu, taču esmu atdūries pret to, ka tas kabelis ir slēdzams pie RS232 25 pinu porta.
Pašu shēmu var redzēt šajā saitā: http://f4bqn.free.fr/Mods-GM1200/interface.htm
Es paskatījos pinoutu tam 25 pinu serial portam un redzu, ka pie 11. pina ir rakstīts: undefined. Vēl es redzu, ka tajās serial cablepārejās no 25 pin uz 9 pin tas 11. pins nemaz nav savienots, tā ka caur tādu pāreju arī tas nevarētu strādāt.

Vai kādam ir idejas, kā tādu kabeli varētu pieslēgt pie parastā 9 pin serial porta? Konkrētāk - pie kuras kājas būtu jāslēdz tas DB25 11. pins?

----------


## ansius

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RS-232

http://dw.hampedia.net:8080/download...motprogram.gif
http://dw.hampedia.net:8080/download....max232rib.gif

----------

